# Newera Video...



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

As some of you may know, Miguel and the guys based in JP, have set up a race team....

taking a little Type R, we had in stock about a year ago and putting it to good use


Details of the race:

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/141646-12-hour-endurance-racing-ebisu-curcit-28th-august.html



Video:

YouTube - TGR_1_Year_On...m4v 

Enjoy :thumbsup:


----------



## Min-e (Sep 23, 2009)

Well done to all involved with the team, the hard work paid off with a good solid finish. Podium next time then Miguel?! Good use of the kerbs by the way, lol. That's what they're there for! :thumbsup:


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Well done to Miguel and the team!


----------



## callumw (Nov 4, 2003)

Well done ... makes me want to get out there again


----------



## RKTuning (Nov 7, 2005)

Well done Miguel and co
keep it up
good report and looked fun
Ron


----------

